# Definately Goataholic....



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'll be leaving shortly to get a month old oberhasl buckling.... That will bring me to 7 goats, and then in a few weeks a get to pick up my kinder doe's sister in milk, that will bring my total up to 8. I believe 3 out of my 3 girls are expecting (definitely going to breed differently in the fall) Goats are habit forming..... Good thing we have 7 acres


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How exciting


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You wont get any sympathy from me. You go girl!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, if I can figure out how to post a pic, here he is...


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Beautiful picture!


----------



## bradboy (Apr 24, 2013)

goats really do seem to be addictive.

could it be because they are better than people???

 I'm already well accustomed to using my goats as an excuse to avoid people.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

They are with ought a doubt addictive. 

I was just going to get 3 Nigerians now I have 7 Nigerians 7 Nubians and a lamancha for a total of 14 and most are expecting.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

i started with one pygmy, i took him to fair for show and came home with a boer kid, then i added two more pygmy kids. I'm trying to add a nubian kid now!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So glad I'm not the only one

Charlie Brown is doing well, but he's lonely the others are mean to him Hope this behavior last just a couple days. I also have to acquaint him with electric fences....


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

Buck-E is the bottom in dominance so he gets beat on but he can also hold his own


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Haha, VERY addictive. 

He looks like he will have scurs IMO... I didn't know if that mattered to you or not.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Haha, VERY addictive.
> 
> He looks like he will have scurs IMO... I didn't know if that mattered to you or not.


Yeah, I think so too. Will be taking him in to the vet to see about doing the disbudding iron again. Someone also told me to put the dehorning paste in him, but I'm not sure if that will work or not. I guess it wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Some one stop me I don't need any more!!!!

Talk me out of buying this bottle baby buckling









But he would make a great new herd sire next year right? So I really do need him right? I should get him right?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

aceofspades said:


> Some one stop me I don't need any more!!!!
> 
> Talk me out of buying this bottle baby buckling
> 
> But he would make a great new herd sire next year right? So I really do need him right? I should get him right?


Well, do you need another herd sire? Well, of course you do He is so adorable


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Thankfully some one else wanted him so I let him go.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

OMGoatness..!!!

Goats???
Addictive..???
What are you talking about..???
*NO WAY.!!*!

ALL of us, Goat-Lovers, follow simple Goat Math is all.!!!
1+2 = 4
4+1 = 7
7+2 = 15

Sheesh!
People just need to learn to count!
LOL

And besides, those who said that Goats are "Worse than Potato Chips" are WRONG.!!!
You know, how they say that you can *never *get *enough* of Potato Chips.???
Wrong! Wrong!!! WRONG!!!!!! 
Goats are SOOO much easier on your hips than Potato Chips will EVER be!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Abra said:


> OMGoatness..!!!
> 
> Goats???
> Addictive..???
> ...


Agreed


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Janeen your new boy is gorgeous!

Abra - love the math! And I agree, I think the goats are actually beneficial for my hips. Putting up fencing, mucking stalls, hauling feed around, running to catch someone that needs worming....crossfit only wishes their workouts were this good.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

AmyBoogie said:


> Janeen your new boy is gorgeous!
> 
> Abra - love the math! And I agree, I think the goats are actually beneficial for my hips. Putting up fencing, mucking stalls, hauling feed around, running to catch someone that needs worming....crossfit only wishes their workouts were this good.


Thanks Amy He is so fun, and well like any baby into everything! Yes, goats are beneficial for the hips, I agree... I was diagnosed with Chronic Fatigue Syndrome 2 years ago, and well the doctor said you need to get and stay active. Well, we have 7 acres, a barn, so I'm getting some goats. 2 became 4, then 8 in a matter of a year, oh and 2 sheep as well. I was on different meds for asthma, anxiety etc... I'm off all of them


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Hooray for getting off all the meds!!! Goats are like magic


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

The woman I got my first goat from said that she had bad stomach ulcer and was on meds and pain killers for years then a friend told her to get a milk goat and go on a 2 week goat milk fast so she did for 2 weeks she did not eat only drank goat milk and in 2 weeks drinking goats milk her ulcers completely healed she's never had stomach or digestive problem since she started drinking goats milk


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

aceofspades said:


> The woman I got my first goat from said that she had bad stomach ulcer and was on meds and pain killers for years then a friend told her to get a milk goat and go on a 2 week goat milk fast so she did for 2 weeks she did not eat only drank goat milk and in 2 weeks drinking goats milk her ulcers completely healed she's never had stomach or digestive problem since she started drinking goats milk


Wow!! That is awesome. It is yummy that is for sure. Since I've been on it I can't tolerate cows milk hardly at all. I eat yogurt, but as soon as I get enough goats milk to make yogurt I will. I have a cousin with ulcers, maybe I can get her to do the same thing....?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

That's awesome... everyone's stories. I never once in my life thought that I would be milking a GOAT... but now, I can't imagine life without it!  A few years ago, goats were mountain goats at the zoo. Now they are Nubians, Alpines, Lamanchas, Toggenburgs, Nigerian Dwarfs, Pygmys, Saanens, and my gosh, so many others!


----------

